# Bean there, done that



## rederob (7 May 2007)

> Today, 09:20 PM
> bean
> 
> Re: Gold Price - Where is it heading?
> ...



I'm not sure it's really that easy.
But that does not mean the scenario is not possible.
The dawning reality is that the US market is no longer the driving force it was.
The piper is playing to an increasingly Asian tune, with sheet music printed in Europe.
Any view that the USD can re-gather itself and return the US to its glory days must be seriously questioned.
There are few redeeming features of the US economy, and while it remains at war with terror, its debt levels will continue to blow out.
Right now the third world is being plundered for its natural resources (along with a few other nations - like Oz) and being paid a premium that several years ago would have destined them to remain banana republics.
But as we know, bananas can have high net worth at the right time, and NOW is the right time.
There is a massive shift of money from the west to the east, and from the east to the third world; As Asia splurges on purchases of commodities wherever it will be allowed.
Then there is this overriding rise in global industrial production.  We should never lose sight of "industrial production" as it truly is the engine room of economic growth.
The engine room is running hot, and equally hot are the "feeders" of the engine - raw materials and energy.
In taking a global view one can more easily see the big picture.
It is one that has downsized the US.
And supersized Asia.
Yet it has not done it overnight.
While the skeptics still bay for China's economy to tank, an emergent Juggernaut rolls relentlessly onwards and upwards.
It's on the journey of a lifetime, and for those that understand what "once in a generation" means, a good deal of money can be invested for the long term.
Picking short term plays is a game for seasoned professionals.
And even they are prone to injury!


----------



## bean (17 August 2007)

rederob said:


> I'm not sure it's really that easy.
> But that does not mean the scenario is not possible.
> The dawning reality is that the US market is no longer the driving force it was.
> The piper is playing to an increasingly Asian tune, with sheet music printed in Europe.
> ...





Was I part right


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 August 2007)

bean said:


> Was I part right



Please highlight which part


----------



## bean (17 August 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Please highlight which part




Parts
Has the US$ risen as the markets are falling?
Watching Gold tonight is it now falling?
Some are now talking of interest rates dropping?
Just for starters
Be ready to invest in Gold


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 August 2007)

bean said:


> Parts
> Has the US$ risen as the markets are falling?
> Watching Gold tonight is it now falling?
> Some are now talking of interest rates dropping?
> ...



To ask a question with a question is ridiculous but anywho
You tell me I'm asking 
I Think No to first question
Yes to the second
Probable yes to the third
Correct if im wrong and "highlight" the previous passage and show the Points you are part right Thanks for us novices


----------



## BIG BWACULL (17 August 2007)

When will i invest in gold or shall i catch the Knife multiple times Stab me if im talking ****e


----------



## bean (17 August 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> When will i invest in gold or shall i catch the Knife multiple times Stab me if im talking ****e




I have said that near the end of the Gold correction a 30% fall will occur in US Gold Indexes.
As of this moment the HUI has dropped 20% in the last four days.
In fact it has dropped 19% in the last three days.


----------

